# Business Labeled Clothing



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

payupAnybody have their own line of apparel to advertise their business? Ive come up with an idea and am thinking of bringing it to market, just not sure if it would sell. I'm just wondering if you have sold cloths/items with your business name/logo on them and what the response has been.payup


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Are you a famous model?


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

have had much apparell given out , but can say , never have gotten a job by way of that type of advertisement.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Never sold any as I don't think anyone would by one if I did. I give a few away every now and then though for drawings and such.

You would have to do something catchy along the lines of the old "Big Johnson" shirts you used to see if you were to succeed.










...


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

I had some fleece jackets that I gave away to some customers. The goodwill generated was way more than the cost of the fleece.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

grandview;1444354 said:


> Are you a famous model?


No sir, infact, im kinda camera shy



White Gardens;1444360 said:


> Never sold any as I don't think anyone would by one if I did. I give a few away every now and then though for drawings and such.
> 
> You would have to do something catchy along the lines of the old "Big Johnson" shirts you used to see if you were to succeed.
> 
> ...


Well, what I have thought of is kinda along the lines of the "big johnson" idea. My wife says its too inappropriate, but I think I could sell them on eBay if the idea took off. I don't think it would be anymore inappropriate than what you could find at a local department store, it would just have my name on it. I'm thinking it would be more as an off-chute to my business but could help generate some income.


----------



## NicholasMWhite (Oct 5, 2008)

Plowtoy;1444776 said:


> No sir, infact, im kinda camera shy
> 
> Well, what I have thought of is kinda along the lines of the "big johnson" idea. My wife says its too inappropriate, but I think I could sell them on eBay if the idea took off. I don't think it would be anymore inappropriate than what you could find at a local department store, it would just have my name on it. I'm thinking it would be more as an off-chute to my business but could help generate some income.


If it's slightly inappropriate is that the message you want to send about your business. For a snowmobile dealership(I assume that's what big johnson is) it's fine because it's target market is middle aged males and a snowmobile dealership is a recreational type business. Most of my customers are professional's and elderly people, neither of which would be amused by a shirt such as the big johnson one. If you want to make shirts, go ahead, but if they are inappropriate I personally wouldn't associate them with my business.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

NicholasMWhite;1445043 said:


> If it's slightly inappropriate is that the message you want to send about your business. For a snowmobile dealership(I assume that's what big johnson is) it's fine because it's target market is middle aged males and a snowmobile dealership is a recreational type business. Most of my customers are professional's and elderly people, neither of which would be amused by a shirt such as the big johnson one. If you want to make shirts, go ahead, but if they are inappropriate I personally wouldn't associate them with my business.


That's a good point, I don't know if big Johnson was ever anything more than shirts. I guess I wouldn't necessarily target the product to my actual "snow removal" customers, rather than just sell the items online.
Let me ask this. If you are walking down the street and a nice looking woman is walking in front of you wearing a pair of those shorts with something written across the rear end, you tend to look, right? Sometimes what is written is not appropriate, but they chose to wear them. That's kind of my idea but i would also have my name (in much smaller print) on the front of the item.
I guess inappropriate differs from person to person, I think I would be targeting people in their mid 20s


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Dam right I think Pink,and I want to plow it too.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Start your own t-shirt line with goofy sayings, cartoons or whatever but leave your business name off. here is a link to how bj got started. http://www.bigjohnson.com/us.html


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

dlcs;1445283 said:


> Start your own t-shirt line with goofy sayings, cartoons or whatever but leave your business name off. here is a link to how bj got started. http://www.bigjohnson.com/us.html


Exactly, just start another separate business and do it that way.

Putting your business name on some off-colored shirts isn't going to help the business.

It's kinda like a Porn Star using their real name.........

....


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

grandview;1445130 said:


> Dam right I think Pink,and I want to plow it too.


I think you get the idea Grandview



dlcs;1445283 said:


> Start your own t-shirt line with goofy sayings, cartoons or whatever but leave your business name off.


I'm not sure it would make sense to anyone with out the business name on them somewhere



White Gardens;1445569 said:


> Exactly, just start another separate business and do it that way.
> 
> Putting your business name on some off-colored shirts isn't going to help the business.
> 
> ...


Chances are that it will never happen. My wife is waaaayy too conservative to allow me to do something like this, but man, I want to. Theres just something telling me it could be profitable. I'm thinking we will never know


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

My T's and sweatshirts on the back is my logo of the mastodon with who's skull I found back in 2000.''SKULLFINDER'' has definitely brought in some biz over time,clients maybe are thinking if I can find,excavate,and load a 12K year old skull without breaking it,that I will be gentle with their excavation needs at their house.Always is a conversation piece for sure,sometimes even with the ladies.


----------

